# APRIL WORLD-PHARMA.ORG LOTTERY START! get FREE STEROIDS!



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 1, 2010)

Dear members, since all like FREE gear, we say lets do it again!
*APRIL FREE ANABOLIC STEROIDS LOTTERY START TODAY!*

tell number from 1000 to 2000.....

we say 1200 ...

PRIZE this time is 1 vial *STANOBOLIC ASIA PHARMA* AND 10 TABS *OXYANABOLIC  ASIA PHARMA*!

lottery END 30TH april!

*EVERY CUSTOMER WHO MAKE ORDER OVER 500$ IN APRIL CAN TELL 2 NUMBERS! SO DO NOT MISS IT*

Best-regards

WP


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

1222


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 1, 2010)

*1420*


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 1, 2010)

Gears!!!!

1184


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 1, 2010)

Beta alanine!!!

1975


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 1, 2010)

1998


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 1, 2010)

1333


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 1, 2010)

1234


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 1, 2010)

Dear guys,all are welcome...if you make order for 1000$, then you can use 2 numbers for lottery for 2 x 500 and 1 as ironmagazine member...so total 3 numbers..more % to win prize!

best-regards

WP


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 1, 2010)

1777 ,good publicity for you but you should have put something else than Winny this time!!!I'll give it to my little brother!(joke)


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 1, 2010)

If Trenabolic would have been part of the prize i think i would have pass another 1000$ order.Me moron!!!!!


----------



## nd2bhge (Apr 1, 2010)

1492


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 1, 2010)

wow...summer time ,winstrol is best. 

1150


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 1, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> If Trenabolic would have been part of the prize i think i would have pass another 1000$ order.Me moron!!!!!


 

Agreed! maybe even a couples bottles..


----------



## roastchicken (Apr 1, 2010)

1500


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 1, 2010)

1739


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 1, 2010)

someone gonna guess 1200?


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

1733


----------



## weldingman (Apr 1, 2010)

1.666, how many times can we guess mommie? Damn I look good and not even a bb, whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 1, 2010)

weldingman said:


> 1.666, how many times can we guess mommie? Damn I look good and not even a bb, whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Did they put you on Prozac Weldingman, you seems to go well...pretty well.Is it your T level! If so, give me your exact cycle,will be my next one!lol


----------



## weldingman (Apr 1, 2010)

lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 1, 2010)

You are all welcome guys. refs your friends here to win prize!


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Dont even TRY it fatso! You dont need steroids, you'll only trade it for some No Xplode or Taurine....You placebo hourding SOB!



LOL I hate that garbage...

and you know how much I love orals so don't fcuk with me!

wait, this isn't for oral... Eww


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2010)

A-Bombs are too harsh for my frail body and my tiny undeveloped chest.


----------



## lextronics (Apr 2, 2010)

damn just made an order but less then $500 

lets go with...1462


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 2, 2010)

Dear lextronics, add rest till 500 and you can get 1 more number in lottery!

wp


----------



## Osborn (Apr 3, 2010)

like free gear
my lucky number is 1245


----------



## jamez45 (Apr 3, 2010)

humm... how about 1981


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hope next time lottery with British dragon!


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 4, 2010)

Yep, you're right WFC.and with something new like tren or bold!!!!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 4, 2010)

Dear friends, we promise Bold!


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 4, 2010)

Good Marketing!Hope your business a long and prosper life!!!


----------



## ckrappraisal (Apr 4, 2010)

1457


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 5, 2010)

1911


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2010)

1430


----------



## pitt (Apr 5, 2010)

well here goes my number......1010


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 5, 2010)

1111


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 5, 2010)

Hammer-She-Rides said:


> 1111


Did pass an order Hammer,on your second number!!!Wait a minute,my guess,test cyp!


----------



## Saney (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe you should put it away once in a while so I can concentrate on my own number. You know how I love my weenies nice and Tan.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 6, 2010)

guys refs your friends to lottery..first one who will be closed to winner number, will got prize!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2010)

Bump- do not miss it!


----------



## kylo24 (Apr 8, 2010)

1201


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 10, 2010)

Glyco= free gear whore.

1999


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 10, 2010)

685


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 11, 2010)

this time i will win,hahaha


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 12, 2010)

Dear Members,only 1 number please !
some guys are close..but...


----------



## sstp138 (Apr 12, 2010)

1199


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 13, 2010)

I say 1983.

PLEASE BE THE ONE!  lol


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> I say 1983.
> 
> PLEASE BE THE ONE!  lol










GICH


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 13, 2010)

1230


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 17, 2010)

Big bump- 13 days left! do not miss this nice prize!


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Apr 17, 2010)

1991


----------



## cbohning (Apr 18, 2010)

1977


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah, 10 more days. Hope i will win,ha ha ha


----------



## Roaddkingg (Apr 20, 2010)

*My shot at this*

1116


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 20, 2010)

Saney said:


> GICH


 


hahaha.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2010)

Dear Members, one more week!

best-regards

wp


----------



## chesty4 (Apr 22, 2010)

1856


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 24, 2010)

5 days left!
newbies do not miss it. its all FREE!


----------



## Draikaiden (Apr 24, 2010)

1978


----------



## gunther123 (Apr 25, 2010)

1562


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 26, 2010)

bump, 2 more days.


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 29, 2010)

yo yo who is the winner. what is lucky number?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 29, 2010)

Dear Members,today last day...in 12h i will post lucky number!

best-regards

wp


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone that hasnt guessed, throw in a number.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 29, 2010)

DEAR members, lucky number was 

1133


lets see who is winner!

who is winner,please go direct to our shop and order product that re for prize and we will mail it out tomorrow morning!

contrtulation!

tomorrow we start may lottery


best-regards

wp


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2010)

WP, tomorrow is the last day of April, any word on the British Dragon product line?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 29, 2010)

Dear are on the way we got news, so we hope in 7-10 days we will be able to have it ready for ship.

we do not want to start to sale it before we have it ready!


dear winner of this lottery, we will send you 2 x STANOBOLIC VIAL AND not only 1!

so we hope you will be more happy!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 29, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> DEAR members, lucky number was
> 
> 1133
> 
> ...


 

who is winner?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 29, 2010)

we think here is winner! hope we not miss somebody!


Roaddkingg 
  			Registered User

				Join Date: Feb 2009
 				Location: U.S.A
 				    				 					Posts: 41 				





  Reputation: *10*


*My shot at this* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			1116


please register with our shop and make order of 2 x stanbolic and we will mail it FREE!

congratulation

best-regards

wp


----------

